# First Sail



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Landed my first Sailfish today. He hit a live hard tail on a nekkid mackerel rig. Feels good man.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Another one for perspective. I am in a 14 foot Jackson big tuna


----------



## Scott9310 (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome catch man. Definitely on my bucket list!! Where did you put in at?


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I am at Carillon Beach just outside of PCB. Fished from 6.30 and back on the beach by 9 to play dad. 

King bite has been good all week. Bait has been really hard to come by.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome man. Congrats. Beautiful sail.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Lit up


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Selfie with a sail....now that's what I'm talking bout. 
Congrats


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome, Congrats!!


----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

That is a large sail! I bet that took 20 minutes at least to get him docile enough for the selfie!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Nice! Always nice to mark one off the bucket list especially from a kayak

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job.Some one would love that this weekend in the tour. great pics


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thats awesome! Im ready to get back and get back on some fish

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda hard to say you long armed that sail!!! hahaha dern great news and a beautiful critter! BIG OLE CONGRATS!


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Definitely on my bucket list as well.....

Dimebag


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome....bet that smile lasts all weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Congratulations Ryan! Great job in the catch and on the release. You'll tell that story to your grandkids one day. - Les


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice fish man!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome work brother.. A trip to remember for sure


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful colors on that sailfish.

Thanks for sharing all your photos of it.


----------



## Froglegs_1 (Jun 28, 2016)

I was trying to post a more detailed report...but my account got hosed apparently. 

Anyway, bait was tough all week just outside of PCB. I managed two hardtails off the bar in about 15 feet of water and decided to make due and use cigcicles if I had to. 

The day was SLOW. It was still, hot, and smooth. I lost one hardtail on a short strike so I loaded up the other. I actually loaded up a frozen cig but decided I was tired of paddling and would rather the hardtail do the work for me. I was thinking as well that a sail and or mahi are more apt to eat the cig but realed up the cig as soon as I deployed it and switched to the live bait. 

I was in 51 feet of water when my rod goes off. The fish doesn't smoke the reel and I as I get tension on him he starts head shaking very badly. My first thought was "ahh crap...a shark" then (in slow motion seemingly) the line starts making it's way to the surface. I thought...hmmm...sharks don't normally do this...maybe a spinner. Then it broke the surface and I screamed to no one as I was by myself "ooohhhh! I have a sailfish!" 

He screams right at me and within 15 seconds I have a GREEN sailfish at the leader circling my kayak. He circles probably 10 times before realizing something isn't right and explodes away. He put on an aerial show, jumping, tailwalking and slashing before settling into 2 gear and cruising. I gradually tighten the real down and get him to the kayak where he is fought out. The fight lasted about 30 mins. Based on pictures I got next to my kayak, my son measured (to avoid my biases) him out at 76". 

I got a some good pictures and few selfies with him and released him to fight another day. 

That was the tip top of my bucket list. Paddle off "our" coast and catch a sailfish. That's it. I'll go on in when the time comes with a smile on my face


----------

